
HEY's Gemfile - laloyosoy
https://gist.github.com/dhh/782fb925b57450da28c1e15656779556
======
paxys
I tried the service recently and was pleasantly surprised to discover that
every single page is server rendered and yet the experience is snappier than
any modern SPA out there.

